
Google's Invisibility Cloak - epi0Bauqu
http://www.forbes.com/2008/12/05/google-operating-system-tech-enter-cx_ew_1205google.html?feed=rss_mostemailed
======
ieatpaste
It may be a publicity thing - they want to stay neutral to OSes. I know in a
lot of other industries, it is a large business mistake to show products by a
particular client in fear that other clients will find it offensive.

